# I Found This On Another Drywall Forum.....



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I found this guy's link on another drywall forum, the members there were discussing his unorthodox methods and high demands. I find it quite funny. Please take the time to go through this guy's website and see what you think.

Admins and Mods, please let me know if this is breaking the rules by posting the link to this persons website. I do not want to break any rules or offend anyone by putting the following link up.

http://philsansonedrywall.com/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I found this guy's link on another drywall forum, the members there were discussing his unorthodox methods and high demands. I find it quite funny. Please take the time to go through this guy's website and see what you think.
> 
> Admins and Mods, please let me know if this is breaking the rules by posting the link to this persons website. I do not want to break any rules or offend anyone by putting the following link up.
> 
> http://philsansonedrywall.com/


Looks a little sloppy to me.straight angles are easy,,, no-coat.. the rest looks sloppy.
I do agree with the guy. h/o should never hang rock them self's !!
This link offended me ,, the guy's a joke. look at his seams @ butts .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

he calls himself a *(Wall) Board Certified Joint Compound Engineer 

actually, he just sounds like a guy that deals with home owners mostly, and is sick of the BS. So he is being one part truthful, and one part sarcastic. Personally I would not set up a website like that, but if it works for him, fine.

To me he's kind of talking down to people. but I'm sure most of us could agree we know where he's coming from.....there is a lot of truth to his job application, there is a lot of drunks and bums in this trade. There's something about drywall and painting that attracts them

sorry about my fonts being thick :whistling2:
 *


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That sites amazing??? What person looking for a drywall guy is really going to read all that, There is a lot of truth in it but if you treat customers like that from the start i dont think they will employ you, Customers want a contractor to show up, be confident and positive, NOT negitve, Give them as least BS as possable and get it done.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*mud and tape and rock.....*

only veiwed site for a minute..seemed like a terrorist:blink:most problems pointed out were structural not mud and tape...should state hack builders .low bidders ,bottom feeders,get this kind of work. Like I stated only viewed for a minute so cant speak overall,1rst impres:yes:sion


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

he's really just actually saying all the things that we would all like to have taken care of before and after the job. good for him if he is actually getting work. wish i had the balls to be so demanding. the only thing i ever really bitch about is if people leave stuff in the way. most of the people that i work for are very reasonable anyway and they hire me because i am also fairly reasonable. sounds to me like he is just tired of all the BS. some potential customers might find it offensive but i thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I lol'd. :thumbup:

Except:

-I'd rather work for builders than HOs. You don't have to educate them about sanding dust, other trades, or shoeless children. Gimmie production work over renovation/extension any day. Guess I just haven't met as many crooks as Phil but they are definitely out there.

-Folding boards is bad news imo, even when you float 'em so the angle won't stretch, bunch, or shear... in theory. Also, dig the tapeless repair to the folded corner in pic 4. Somebody's helper had a rough day on the job.


Seems like a character. Ought to invite him to DWT.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Seems like a character. Ought to invite him to DWT.


I took it upon myself to invite him, and sent him a email.

So be nice to him if he joins,,,,,,,,, at least at first:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I took it upon myself to invite him, and sent him a email.
> 
> So be nice to him if he joins,,,,,,,,, at least at first:jester:


This should be good .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HA HA HA , The application is f/n funny LOL.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

one thing to note,, His pricing,, on small jobs a person would lose money by going with his prices. i can't run over to a job an hour away. tape and coat a room and make 3 trips just to get the job finished. at his price. not enough footage at all. I can sometimes go by discription over the phone.. but 99% of the time I have to look each project over. that is why I have alot of referals that help out and do away with the tire kickers. and if he is including material on remolde at those prices... he is just setting himself up for failure. I don't like the pricing. and his long winded website. it is good to make a few improtant points but this guy is just going overboard. and yes the work does look sloppy.. I would be pissed if I had to scrub down the screws with 80 grit. like he has done. Need to watch the movie Karate Kid.. wipe on wipe off.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Well that was total BS ,, switches and plates cables and such are installed BEFORE carpet,and right after Painting. Carpet is dead Last. And also.. if you don't know how to protect carpet, and still beable to walk stilts well... what can I say.


----------

